# be quiet! Case Badges



## H3adex (12. August 2017)

Hey, 

ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen (hardwareluxx) das ihr Case Badges habt(und diese wohl auch versendet) und das wär für mich als kleiner be quiet! fanboy natürlich cool - kann man die irgendwo bestellen oder bekommen ? 



lg und schönes wochenende 
H3adex

ps: bei mir werkeln aktuell 5x shadow wings 140mm,1x dark rock pro3, und ein straight power 10  und bin total zufrieden!


----------



## vfxworld (1. September 2017)

Denke du wirst eine schnellere Antwort bekommen, wenn du eine Mail an den Support schreibst.


----------

